

Y Combinator W15 March Madness Bracket - thewillcole
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfdi-9y56QA

======
mattellsworth
This show has improving so much.

~~~
thewillcole
Thanks! I'm the guy on the right and this is my first youtube show.
Suggestions and constructive feedback appreciated. (There's also an anonymous
feedback form linked in the youtube comments.)

